# Last Days Activities in 1 Timothy



## Scott (Oct 10, 2005)

1 Timothy 4:1-5 reads:




> 1The Spirit clearly says that in later times some will abandon the faith and follow deceiving spirits and things taught by demons. 2Such teachings come through hypocritical liars, whose consciences have been seared as with a hot iron. 3They forbid people to marry and order them to abstain from certain foods, which God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and who know the truth. 4For everything God created is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 5because it is consecrated by the word of God and prayer.



What is this talking about?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 10, 2005)

Certain Roman teachings come to mind. 

I remember growing up around Catholics who were taught to not eat certain things on certain days. Of course, their priests can't marry.

But Paul could have been referring to other cults as well. I think the Essenes followed some of the practices mentioned. 

And the Shakers were so pietistic that they refused to procreate. Not many of them around nowadays.

I think the main point is that there will be cults with false and foolish teachings.

Vic


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 1 Timothy 4:1-5 reads:
> 
> 
> ...



Stupidity is not confined to one historical period....it is ongoing..there are people that are teaching the same things that Paul warned Timothy about


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting to note how the teachings of demons in the spirit world comes through into our world - through hypocritcal liars (false teachers). They are a nexus to the demonic realm.


----------

